# TGV = escargot?



## duracel (2 Novembre 2005)

Aviez-vous remarqué que le nouveau logo du TGV, lorsqu'on le regarde à l'envers, on peut voir un escargot. Y'a des petits malins qui s'amusent...

Attention:







et opla...


----------



## quetzalk (2 Novembre 2005)

ça date un peu ça non ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Novembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> ça date un peu ça non ?



pareil,
ça arrive duracel, t'inquiete, on peut pas etre au top tout le temps....


----------



## Stargazer (2 Novembre 2005)

Il me semble m&#234;me que Philippe Vandel en parlait dans sa rubrique dans nulle part ailleurs y a bien bien longtemps ...


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Novembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Il me semble même que Philippe Vandel en parlait dans sa rubrique dans nulle part ailleurs y a bien bien longtemps ...



il y a fort longtemps, dans une contrée fort lointaine....


----------



## kaviar (2 Novembre 2005)

En plus je trouve que la ressemblance n'est pas si flagrante :rose:


----------



## jahrom (2 Novembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> ça date un peu ça non ?



Ouep... :sleep:

Duracell si tu continues comme ça on passe chez Energizer


----------



## Stargazer (2 Novembre 2005)

Il est sympa mais pourquoi aller chez lui ..? :rateau:  http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/member.php?u=13474


----------

